# Angeln in Augst



## Sixtus (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe schweizer Angelkollegen!

Bin seit Tagen verzweifelt am recherchieren, wo ich um Augst am Rhein Angeln darf. 
Weiss von Euch jemand, wo es Scheine gibt?
Stimmt es, dass zwischen Ergolz und Kraftwerk nur Einheimische angeln dürfen?!

Vielen Dank und viele Fische,

Chris


----------



## goggyo (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Augst*

hy...

also zu deiner frage, den schein kriegst du in augst selber, falls du dich auskennst, es ist bei der post, da ist auch die gemeindeverwaltung, für den rhein zahlt man 25 Fr.. für das ganze jahr.. . habs kürzlich gekauft beide zusammen auch für ergolz das ist dan etwas teuerer, kostet 42Fr.. war jetzt 2 mal und hab nichts gefangen...:r ach ja, es ist nicht nur für einheimische... jedenfalls bin ich auch nicht aus dem kanton..

na ja.... probieren geht über studieren

meld dich mal, um deine erfolge zu presentieren...

petri heil


----------



## Sixtus (18. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Augst*

Hallo Goggyo!

Habe leider erst jetzt deine Antwort gesehen......
Also, ich war schon zig mal dort Angeln und habe leider erst nur einen Rapfen ganz vorne an der Mündung gefangen. Sonst ging überhaupt nichts. Im Wasser ist zwar jede Menge Brut...Dann müssen doch auch die Eltern irgendwo sein! Wie gehts dir denn dort an der Ergolz? Hast du denn mal etwas von Fängen gehört?Geht am Rhein was?

Dank dir und schöne Grüsse,

Chris


----------



## Erhoo (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Augst*

Hi

Ich gehe auch seit 2-3 Wochen in Augst angeln (Ergolz).
Jedemenge Brut, wie du es in deinem Beitrag erwähnt hast aber eben kaum Fische zu fangen #q
Habe erst nen Aal und Barbe fangen können.. Ausserdem kostet die Fischerkarte schon 45.- CHF.
Döbel gibts viel, aber die mag ich nicht da viel zu klein die Stinker..


----------

